# Community > RIP >  Ken Henderson

## ebf

300mag on here.

https://deaths.dompost.co.nz/nz/obit...?pid=202224528

Huge loss to the NZ shooting community  :TT TT: 

Well known for making awesome carbon stocks, and he used to strike fear and despair into other competitors whenever he turned up at a F-class range or field event  :Grin: 

Always a great guy to talk to about serious competitive shooting - whenever I spoke to him he came across as a quiet, humble guy but man he was an absolute fountain of knowledge...

RIP

----------


## GWH

OMG 

Sad news indeed.

Condolences to family and friends.

RIP Ken.

----------


## chainsaw

that's a sad loss.  Wishing family and close friends all the best at this time of loss.

----------


## deer4u

yeah real sad, i didnt know Ken well, but recently had him bed one of his stocks into my sako 308, as mentioned a very knowledgeable gentleman and  really nice guy to deal with

----------


## jakewire

Damn, Rip

----------


## Micky Duck

may all the breezes be gentle on the big range in the sky....sleep well old chap.

----------


## Hunty1

RIP , good bloke and a great loss to the shooting community.  Thoughts are with his family.

----------


## Sideshow

That’s young too sad lose and condolences to the family and friends.

----------


## Friwi

Bugger. Such a nice guy.  :-(

----------


## Danny

Terrible news. Saw him a couple of weeks back

----------


## Mathias

OMG what a loss to family & all
RIP Ken

----------


## Flyblown

Ken's name was synonymous with excellence in our community. That is very hard to achieve. His name was, and always will be, legendary.

His accidental death is tragic for his family and our thoughts are with them. 

RIP mate, and well done on everything you achieved.

----------


## Ground Control

I only just bought another Stock of him recently and he was brilliant to deal with .
Was it a vehicle accident or something?

----------


## Rushy

It is always saddening when we lose a fellow enthusiast.  I do not think our paths ever crossed but nonetheless may he Rest In Peace

----------


## johnd

One of Kens enduring attributes, was that even when at the top of his game, in any discipline, he had time for the little guy. And a nugget of advice that we all sought.

----------


## 300winmag

Rip Ken
I have one of his stocks and it's bloody nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wow huge loss to the community.
RIP Ken

----------


## paremata

Thats awful news, he was a member of my extended whanau. He and my stepbrother were close, they hunted together a lot over the past 40 years.

----------


## aimless

Very sad to hear. I knew Ken back in the Marlborough Pistol Club days when the range was in Picton, very helpful guy and a very good shooter. RIP Ken.

----------


## No.3

Would have hit the Chathams community hard I would say, sad news...

----------


## Friwi

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/128...hatham-islands

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Sad one of those really freaky Wrong place wrong  time scenarios rip

----------


## dogmatix

Crikey.
Very sad.

----------


## The bomb

Nice guy I bought a  stock from him a while back.

----------


## Nga

I have two of his stocks, I had a few great conversations with Ken and found him to be a wellspring of information and he always made the time to talk.
sad news and he will be missed.

----------


## Mooseman

That's the worst type of thing a person could have happen to them, I didn't know him but it sounds as if the shooting sports will be at a loss because of this accident.
RIP Ken

----------


## Makros

It would appear in the unfortunate circumstances that Ken's business is continuing.
Hi-Tech Composites just posted on their Facebook page they've updated their phone number for contacting them.
027 425 3575
https://www.facebook.com/hitecltd/?ref=page_internal

----------

